# Aura MR 12.4 subwoofer



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

Aura MR 12.4 subwoofer

Aura Mr 12 4 Subwoofer Aurasound RARE Works and Looks Perfect Mint | eBay


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I just saw that one and was getting ready to post it!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are timeless!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some good info here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/114886-aura-mr-12-4-partsexpress.html


----------

